# Hydrodissection Coded as 64721-52



## bbradish (Mar 31, 2015)

Provider medical record reports Ultrasonic-Guided Percutaneous Needle Hydrodissection for release of median nerve at carpal tunnel. Provider codes 64721-52 Neuroplasty, major peripheral nerve, arm of leg, open; median nerve at carpal tunnel. Provider states they use this code because 'it is the closest' to what the actual procedure is and that the hydrodissection is 75% of the work of the open procedure. I believe this is mis-coded and should code with an Unlisted Code 64999.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Apr 1, 2015)

I would use unlisted as well


----------

